# [SOURCE] G2x P999V21E (updated?)



## duranged

It looks like LG dropped new GB source. They pulled the source they released (on 8/16 I think) and I just saw that a new one is out there. It *IS* a different file from the orig release but i have not gone through it yet...

http://www.lg.com/global/support/opensource/opensource.jsp


----------



## R1Lover

I grabbed this and uploaded it for easier access.

http://www.multiupload.com/N3S2JH2MI0


----------

